# rear disc brake conversion



## superscott54321 (Dec 25, 2007)

what would it take to convert my 94 sentra rear drum brakes to disc brakes


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There are plenty of threads on this topic. Do a search.

I think you need the brackets, calipers, rotors, etc from a SE-R or NX2000. You may need the wheels too.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

if you use the "stuff" from an SE-r, you can even keep your 13" wheels.


----------

